# logon to Windows 2003/08 server through my freebsd box



## chamba (Oct 22, 2009)

hi all, how can I access my windows 2003/08 server from outside using remote desktop apliaction. 

I'm running a Freebsd 7.0 as main gateway with nat, dhcp, proxy and i can work on it using ssh from outside world but i can't logon to my windows servers. I can just access them from any part of the company client pc using Remote Desktop Application.

Any ideia, i didn't configured any firewall rules yet it's completely OPEN.

cheers/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2009)

Enable ssh access on the FreeBSD box.

Connect from a remote site using `$ ssh -L8933:mywindowsserver:3389 external.ip.company.com`

Now connect using MSTSC (or any other remote desktop client) to localhost:8933

Do NOT forward port 3389 from the outside to your Windows box. Yes, that will work but hackers will have a field day too.


----------



## chamba (Oct 22, 2009)

Giant, sorry but i didn't get you explanation. because I'm seated at home network outside office and running microsoft. I always connect to my FreeBSD Server using SSH Secure Shell for windows or Ubuntu. So how can I run this command and from where?

Cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

Look into 'portforwarding' (also called 'Tunnel') in your SSH client (I'm sure that the official SSH client has this option, just like PuTTY has). 

Forward your local port 8933 as stated above, and point MSTSC to your local port 8933. This connection will then be forwarded over the SSH connection and delivered to the other side.


----------



## chamba (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry folks, but I'm lost, i don't figure out how can i do. Let me let u guys know where I'm.

I. On my SSH Secure Shell application (on WINDOWS) i have on options TUNNELING and there i have to options, OUTGOING and INCOMING.
On outgoing i have theses field to feel.
1. display name:
2. Type: TCP/UDP
3.Listen port:
4. Destination host:
5. Destination port:

the same fields on INCOMING.

How do i feel it because the code "$ ssh -L8933:mywindowsserver:3389 external.ip.company.com" i have to run it after i get connected via ssh to the server, i have to run it on the server.

III. On this line, can u help me clarifying something:
$ ssh -L8933:mywindowsserver:3389 external.ip.company.com

my windows server IP is: 192.168.20.100
my external IP is on my BSD box

what do you mean with external.IP.company.com?

cheers/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok.. Before connecting with ssh, create an outgoing tunnel:

1. Display name: RDP tunnel
2. Type: TCP
3. listen port: 8933
4. Destination host: 192.168.20.100
5. Destination port: 3389

Now connect to your freebsd host with those settings. Once the connection is up and running start mstsc or any other remote desktop client and connect mstsc to localhost:8933.


----------

